# Halloween Sounds & Music



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*I have 100's of Halloween sounds and music files. I'd list them all here but the list is enormous. I'm thinking I may change my web pages to listen only, and have people email me to request files. What do you all think of that idea? Here's just a few of the files I have:

Midnight Syndicate
Sounds and music from:
"The Fog"
"Prince Of Darkness"
"Scream"
"The Thing"
"Vampires"
"Alfred Hitchock Quotes"
"Bela Lugosi Movie Sounds"
"Boris Karloff Movie Sounds"
"Disney Phantom Manor & Haunted Mansion Sounds & Music"
"Disney Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of The Haunted House" (Complete album)
"Jack Nicholson Movie Sounds"
"Peter Lorre Movie Sounds"
"Rocky Horror Picture Show Movie Sounds"
"'Saw' Movie Sounds"
"'The Shining' Music and Sound Files"
"Vincent Price Movie Sounds"
"'Halloween' Movie Sounds"
"The Raven" Complete Poem Narration File.
Plus 2 pages of random Halloween Sounds
about 670 MB total. 

I wish I could afford to keep my pages open 24/7 but haven't been able to afford the bandwidth useage. I have turned off the hotlinking function so I'm hoping that next month my bandwidth totals will go down. Keep checking my signature link for it to be open. I am hoping to reopen the pages for the 2 days leading up to Halloween so people can save the sounds to their own PC's and have them by Halloween day. Anyone interested in any of my sounds let me know and I can send them to you by email or by yousendit.com. You can email me by clicking on my email button at the top of this post.*


<center></center>


----------

